# Nice day.



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

It was such a nice day today. I was out in my fur shed and I heard my fly rod call my name. Don't laugh, it did. So, I took it out and gave it a few practice casts. Now I know why it wanted me to practice with it. I need it. I could catch my limit of crappies just by picking up the dead fish that died from laughing at me. I need to spend some time watching youtube videos on fly casting. Again.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Yea, know the feeling. Most years I'm counting down till trout season opens up (April 1st). This year not so with Feb being sooo cold and with no Jan thaw to speak of fishing was the last thing on my mind.....
That was till yesterday temp finally over 32 degrees, sun out, sky blue, some of the snow finally melting, and ......
gosh only 21 days till trout season opens - who woulda thought..... :nanner:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Got a New Fly Rod. Just can't get the hang of it 

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Micheal said:


> Yea, know the feeling. Most years I'm counting down till trout season opens up (April 1st). This year not so with Feb being sooo cold and with no Jan thaw to speak of fishing was the last thing on my mind.....
> That was till yesterday temp finally over 32 degrees, sun out, sky blue, some of the snow finally melting, and ......
> gosh only 21 days till trout season opens - who woulda thought..... :nanner:


 Here Power Bait works just fine :happy2: Oh I have used Jigs and Spinners.

big rockpile


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Rock, lots of youtube videos on casting the fly rod. Watch a few then get out in the yard or some body of water and practice. Before long you'll be tying your own flies. Buy cheap flies to start. You'll loose some. Have at it and good luck.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Rock; once you learn to throw that thing, practice on a pond full of perch. A wooly booger, a tiny bug of almost any kind will give you lots of practice.

A cheap fly vise, some thread, a squirrel hide and a rooster neck will give you more materiel than you can use.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I got a fly rod about thirty years ago. tried to teach myself how to fly fish and after awhile I got it perfect. Made it perfect by taking off that fly reel and duct taping an ultra light spinning reel to it. It is now a fishing machine. Trout season opens soon and it will get a good work out.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Deer are shedding here. clumps of hair all over the place enough to make deer hair poppers.

 Al


----------

